
Samsung Announces “Artificial Human” Called “Neon” - daniel_iversen
https://www.neon.life/
======
daniel_iversen
Some leaked videos has been compiled and annotated by a person on YouTube -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6f6EXX-79w&feature=emb_titl...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6f6EXX-79w&feature=emb_title)
\- looks like the most life-like automatically generated non-human-recorded
characters I've ever seen.

------
SubiculumCode
Hard to believe.

